# Departing.



## mr. luke (13 Apr 2010)

In a few months ill be leaving all you guys and gals.
I may be able to sneak on every now and then but I wont be 'active'.

Mum found herself a new man a while ago, and a change in circumstances means we are moving in with him.
Hes a great guy, lives in the middle of nowhere though.
Problem lies in that his house is huge, but there isnt one place where my 600l will fit, damn radiators.
So thats that one gone.
It was good of him to let me keep one tank considering its entirely his house and has been for 30 years   
Im currently battling with mum to see if I can keep my scubacity instead of my nano but its not a great outlook.

It also disrupts my parkour living in the middle of nothing.

And we wont have broadband   

The plus side is he grows tropical plants   So his greenhouse is heated and im allowed to grow what i like in there (behave, I mean emmersed plants).

So im going to start growing crypts and swords for reselling as my new hobby..... see if I cant carpet his entire wet tray in hc too (woo, 12 foot of hc).

Im not grabbing attention here im just letting you know so things are clearer.

Thanks for being sucha  great community


----------



## nry (13 Apr 2010)

What a pain!  Maybe once he sees the tank you can keep he may be happier about a larger tank?  If he's in to his plants then that might sway him!  Make sure you always up the positives without overdoing it!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2010)

Hey mr.luke,

Shame about you having to downsize your hobby considerably, but much pleasure can be had from a nano.  Nice of your new homeowner to let you carry on your hobby in his home.  Maybe once he sees how much pleasure you get from your smaller tank and growing/aquascaping with plants, he may come around to the idea of upgrading.

In the meantime, thanks for all your contributions to UKAPS during your time here, it is really appreciated.

I hope to see you pop on now and again and let us know how you're getting on.

All the best,
George


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Apr 2010)

Best of luck Luke   I'm sure you'll be able to keep a nano going somewhere   The tropical growing room sounds ideal to have some fun growing some interesting plants.  Sounds like this chap might be able to impart some growing knowledge aswell maybe?


----------



## mr. luke (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement.
Not much chance of an upgrade I dont think, but who knows 
Plan for my nano is some very high grade crs. 
I need the challenge now im cutting down


----------



## Celestial (13 Apr 2010)

What a shame. But, if he likes your tank, he might let you upgrade and/or even get one himself! 

Oh, and which side of Lincoln are you? I'm in Louth so if you have any spare tanks/plants/fish I will gladly buy them!

Thanks, Celestial.


----------



## mr. luke (13 Apr 2010)

No idea what side I'm on   
If your willing i have 2 tanks for sale with equipment and fish 
Check it out on the for sale section.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Apr 2010)

All the best luke,I'm sure you will be  able to sway him one day,I think the chance to grow some emersed plants sounds good,
take care young man,
regards john.


----------



## mr. luke (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks john


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Apr 2010)

Sad to hear Luke, im sure it wont be long til im forced to stop from lack of money and goin to university


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2010)

Luke - your parkour sounds interesting.  I've happened across people doing that in the street a couple of times and it looks amazing.  I guess you must be uber fit to do that.  

Good luck with everything, an emersed setup on a decent scale sounds like a good thing to get your teeth into.  



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Sad to hear Luke, im sure it wont be long til im forced to stop from lack of money and goin to university



Don't let uni stop you.
I still had my 3 foot tank when I was in student accommodation. I drew the line while living in a YMCA though!


----------



## mr. luke (14 Apr 2010)

Ive started making a sampler (video) of me training parkour, i might post it up when its done


----------



## a1Matt (14 Apr 2010)

I'd like to see that


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2010)

Thats a shame matey, hopefully not your last foray into the planted side of the hobby though?  I've dipped in and out over the years as situations change, but think I'll always maintain a planted tank of some kind, even if its just a nano.

Cant they just turn one of the radiators off? 

Sam


----------



## mr. luke (15 Apr 2010)

I like your style but that wont happen   
Im allowed a nano, so ill do everything in my power to keep it going strong, and if i cant sell my tanks, i guess ill have to store them for later use


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> I like your style but that wont happen
> Im allowed a nano, so ill do everything in my power to keep it going strong, and if i cant sell my tanks, i guess ill have to store them for later use



If you have a chance to store them then I would go for that


----------



## NeilW (15 Apr 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Ive started making a sampler (video) of me training parkour, i might post it up when its done



Bit of a blast from the past, a guy that I went to school with makes a living from free running.  He's got the Guiness record for human scales .  His names Scott young if you've heard of him?  Can't be too many of you guys?


----------



## mr. luke (16 Apr 2010)

Yeh ive heard of him 
2 of my close friends make a living teaching parkour to youngsters at youth groups.
Â£20 an hour aint to shabby for a pair of 21 year olds


----------

